# استفسار بخصوص معادلة abet لخريجى هنسة طيران أمبابة



## engmo18 (16 نوفمبر 2019)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة بخصوص معادلة abet الأمريكية لخريجى هنسة طيران أمبابة 
ياريت لو فى حد من الخريجين عمل المعادلة دى يقوم بذكر الخطوات لأنى محتاج هذه المعادلة لدخول أمتحان pe الخاص ب ncees
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

